# Valentines' Day.



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 10, 2009)

What are you guys up to?

As per tradition, stay in my room. Not like anything's gonna come up.


----------



## Zeph (Feb 10, 2009)

I'll probably end up doing nothing, other that going to my cousin's house (His birthday is the same day as Valentine's). I mean, there is somebody I could send a card or whatever the tradition is nowadays, but I procrastinate, I'm impossible to motivate and I get far too nervous about things like this, so I doubt I'll do anything, as I said.


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 10, 2009)

Steal everyone's chocolate and eat it.

There's probably a reason I don't get any Valentines. :P


----------



## Fredie (Feb 10, 2009)

I am actually going out! I think this is the first Valentines Day that I am doing anything. I might get the person I am going to see a card, but I'm not sure yet; I most probably will though.


----------



## Vespiform (Feb 10, 2009)

Nope. I'm lonely. First valentines without a valentine. God I miss Caroline...


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Feb 10, 2009)

Likelyhood is nothing.


----------



## Flazeah (Feb 10, 2009)

Uh, well, I'm going to Germany on work experience. :D Which has nothing to do with Valentine's Day itself other than that it's happening then. Umm, I'm giving my crush a box of chocolates tomorrow, but that's not an admission of me liking her - it's just as a thank you for something she's done.


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 10, 2009)

Fuck Valentine's Day.

Now, Darwin Day, on the other hand...


----------



## Harlequin (Feb 10, 2009)

I'll be moving house.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Feb 10, 2009)

I can't even remember what date Valentine's Day is. So nope, I probably won't do anything.


----------



## Music Dragon (Feb 10, 2009)

goldenquagsire said:


> I can't even remember what date Valentine's Day is. So nope, I probably won't do anything.


It's in four days...!


----------



## Jolty (Feb 10, 2009)

I've made my girlfriend a little something :v
and then 2 days later we get to see eachother for the first time in FOREVER.


----------



## Murkrow (Feb 10, 2009)

I'll do nothing. Have the rugby on in the background even though I'm not watching it. Then I'll probably notice that google has changed their logo to hearts or something.  Then go to bed.


----------



## Registeel (Feb 10, 2009)

Its not a date but i'm going with my friend Natalie to the cinema.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Feb 10, 2009)

> It's in four days...!


oh okay

well, i'll remember to order the shotgun and shells before saturday.

:3


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 10, 2009)

someone asked me to be her valentine but she doesn't live anywhere near me so :(

i'd be her valentine any day though


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 10, 2009)

Nothing.


----------



## IcySapphire (Feb 10, 2009)

Get a little candy or do something for my family to show I love them.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Feb 10, 2009)

give my friends chocolate.


----------



## Not Meowth (Feb 10, 2009)

Working for most of it, TCoDing in the evening, and not at any point observing the purposes of the holiday.

No girlfriend, and nobody likes me and vice versa. :3


----------



## Aenrhien (Feb 10, 2009)

Gonna send my boyfriend a scan of a card I'm drawing him, then probably just spend the day talking to him. We'd go out and do something, but he's on the other side of the country, so it's not likely that he'll be around here for it.


----------



## thunder (Feb 10, 2009)

Nothing but sit at home as if it was any other day


----------



## octobr (Feb 10, 2009)

SOUNDS LIKE CANDY TIME TO ME!

I hart valentine's day, you get cute little cards and yummy foods.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Feb 10, 2009)

My school's anime club is making cupcakes.

Otherwise, I can't think of anything particularly special I'm doing. Maybe I'll get chocolate.


----------



## Zhorken (Feb 10, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> Fuck Valentine's Day.


I love you opal



			
				opaltiger said:
			
		

> Now, Darwin Day, on the other hand...


a lot
<3


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Feb 10, 2009)

Not anything, really.
Although for some reaon on this day, I usually watch bloopers of things. Dunno why.


----------



## Felidire (Feb 10, 2009)

Probably nothing, which is a shame. xP


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Feb 10, 2009)

Nothing probably, unless I go to a friend's house. Just like an ordinary day.


----------



## nastypass (Feb 10, 2009)

i'd do something but i'm too busy doing nothing for Valentine's Day


----------



## Mirry (Feb 11, 2009)

I have to work on Valentine's Day. D: Which is a pile of crap, because I work in a rather nice restaurant. Thus, every couple in the whole frigging town is going to be storming the restaurant, and I'm going to be running around carrying dishes like a madman and sweating profusely.

How romantic.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Feb 11, 2009)

Will more than likely draw something for the occasion, receive chocolate from my parents, drink some coffee, go internet-ing a while, google up some pictures of Hard Gay for a project I'm doing, finish that and spend the rest of the night either talking to the one I care about most or doing absolutely nothing.

Or I'll sleep. :]


----------



## Ramsie (Feb 11, 2009)

It's Saturday so I'll be at the library for at least four hours either from the time it opens until one or from one until the time it closes. Other than that I'll probably just get on the computer, eat any candy I happen to receive, and do something music related. Just another day.


----------



## Darksong (Feb 11, 2009)

Play an MMORPG with my best friend in that game. Hope he's online :3

Not mentioning which MMORPG, though.

My mom always makes me give valentines to everyone in the class on the closest day to Valentines' Day.

I also want to sleep a lot... because of the dreams.


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 11, 2009)

I have epic plans for V-day. 







Who's with me?


----------



## Ramsie (Feb 11, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> I have epic plans for V-day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh I am! That sounds much more fun than what I'm doing.


----------



## Alexi (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm gonna bake a heart-shaped cake for my boyfriend. <3 Then we might either go out to the mall or sit at home and eat all of said cake. XD


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 11, 2009)

Probably nothing, I don't have a boyfriend.


----------



## Dragon_night (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm going to stay awake all night and talk to the one who owns me until I can't stay awake anymore.

And hope they love their gift, which I worked very hard to make <3


----------



## Felidire (Feb 11, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> I have epic plans for V-day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, that was win. xD
I was like "aw, she luffs someone.. wait..." *scroll scroll*


----------



## Rotomize (Feb 11, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> I have epic plans for V-day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me. I hate Valentine's day, expesially since my 'friend' thinks shes gonna get a valentine's when i know no one really likes her outside our little posse, and i'll probably get nothing. Between her and me, i'd probably get more valentine's since I'm not as rude.

My friend is gonna count how many times ppl get rejected on the friday before. He and his friend will even say no to ppl they like to get the rejected count up.

I'll probably stay home and take pictures of me wearing something black or something a colour thats contradicts pink, maybe grey, then post them on myspace with the caption 'F*ck Valentine's. It makes loners feel bad.' on them.


----------



## ultraviolet (Feb 11, 2009)

What's with all the V-day hate?

I'm staying at my boyfriend's house this weekend. :D

I love how friday the 13th is the day before Valentine's this year...


----------



## Rotomize (Feb 11, 2009)

ultraviolet said:


> What's with all the V-day hate?


I just kinda feel bad coz i don't have someone special to spend it with, and almost half the people i know do.


----------



## Felidire (Feb 11, 2009)

Rotomize said:


> I just kinda feel bad coz i don't have someone special to spend it with, and almost half the people i know do.


Don't be so lolnegative and you might find someone quicker. ><;

,xP


----------



## Jason-Kun (Feb 11, 2009)

Nothing. I'm not dating anyone so I quite frankly have no need to celebrate it.


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 11, 2009)

> What's with all the V-day hate?


Valentine's Day is a shallow holiday devised purely for the purpose of making enormous amounts of money.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Feb 11, 2009)

> Valentine's Day is a shallow holiday devised purely for the purpose of making enormous amounts of money.


as is almost every holiday these days.

methinks that a lot of the "lol valentine's sux" sentiment stems from envy. :3


----------



## octobr (Feb 11, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> Valentine's Day is a shallow holiday devised purely for the purpose of making enormous amounts of money.


Yes, and _candy._


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 11, 2009)

And the fact it's the most heterosexist day of the year ):


----------



## octobr (Feb 11, 2009)

But candy, guys, candy!

And cute little harry potter cards with lollipops stuck in them!

And dwarves delivering singing telegrams! Your eyes are as green as a fresh pickled toad!


----------



## Jolty (Feb 11, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> And the fact it's the most heterosexist day of the year ):


I know more gay couples than straight couples doing stuff for it this year :v


----------



## Rwr4539 (Feb 11, 2009)

I'll just treat it as any other Saturday (go out with friends).
But when I get home I will fap fap fap. Who's with me on this?


----------



## goldenquagsire (Feb 11, 2009)

> But when I get home I will fap fap fap. Who's with me on this?


Very yes.

Actually my fapfapfapping may be impaired as I will be in darkest Hampshire. In a place called Sandy Balls. ffs I am not joking. D:


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 11, 2009)

goldenquagsire said:


> as is almost every holiday these days.


No other holiday has been commercialised on the same scale, and in such a relatively short period of time. Not even close.



> methinks that a lot of the "lol valentine's sux" sentiment stems from envy. :3


Envy about what?


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 11, 2009)

envy about the fact you don't have a s/o yet

there I said it


----------



## goldenquagsire (Feb 11, 2009)

> No other holiday has been commercialised on the same scale, and in such a relatively short period of time. Not even close.


I can't help but think "who cares".

Birthdays are incredibly materialistic and stripped of meaning. Doesn't mean I don't celebrate them. :/



> Envy about what?


Watershed put it bluntly. :D

Eh, I have no bf/gf either. So yeah, I'm envious. I'm also nice enough not to pee on other peoples' parades.


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 11, 2009)

hey goldenquagsire that's not a "problem" per se


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 11, 2009)

Rwr4539 said:


> I'll just treat it as any other Saturday (go out with friends).
> But when I get home I will fap fap fap. Who's with me on this?


Probably not the fapping.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Feb 11, 2009)

> hey goldenquagsire that's not a "problem" per se


the "holidays are materialistic" bit or the "i has no gfbf" bit?

because i consider the second bit to be a problem. for me, at least.


----------



## Keltena (Feb 11, 2009)

I always forget when this holiday is. xD I will probably do so this year as well.


----------



## nothing to see here (Feb 11, 2009)

Probably the same stuff I'd be doing on any other Saturday: not much of anything.


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 11, 2009)

Jolty said:


> I know more gay couples than straight couples doing stuff for it this year :v


Yeah, but try finding a card/cake/banner/giant cardboard cutout with two guys/two girls on.

(I was dragged card shopping against my will and had nothing better to do than investigate this. It's my duty as a sociologist)


----------



## Zuu (Feb 12, 2009)

_Valentine's is a fucking stupid, *worthless* holiday._

That's all I have to say about it.

edit: nope, wait



			
				Dannichu said:
			
		

> Yeah, but try finding a card/cake/banner/giant cardboard cutout with two guys/two girls on.


I don't know what it's like over in England, but I would say that 99% of mainstream advertising is heterosexual. How the fuck is Valentine's any different? Seriously?


----------



## Ice tiger (Feb 12, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> I have epic plans for V-day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay! :D I was thinking of making loads of valentines, make sharp edges on them and throw them like ninja stars at all the couples XD (Of course I won't really do it)
Meh me and Zuea are throwing candy at some weird kids to watch them fight over it XD 
Fun fun.


----------



## allitersonance (Feb 12, 2009)

Eating chocolate and ignoring people, as usual (though with a little more chocolate). Maybe see if I can get out of going to church again.


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 12, 2009)

Dezzuu said:


> I don't know what it's like over in England, but I would say that 99% of mainstream advertising is heterosexual. How the fuck is Valentine's any different? Seriously?


I guess it's because most normal ads just happen to feature hetrosexuals; if an ad for a holiday destination features a straight couple, the ad's still advertising the holiday destination and the focus isn't on the relationship. During the entire month of February, companies advertise relationships, and aspects thereof. It's the premise that a day - a secular one, too, so it's inflicted on everyone - dedicated _entirely_ to love and romance ignores such a large group of people.

*sigh* It's probably best to ignore me. I'm in an anti-straight-white-able-bodied-cisgendered-middle-class-male mood. It'll pass.


----------



## Wymsy (Feb 13, 2009)

Me and my team are opening up a site on Valentine's day, but that's really it. I'm not into the whole Valentine's day thing. The day AFTER Valentine's day, however, is made of epic and win. So much chocolate on sale....


----------



## Rotomize (Feb 13, 2009)

God, we had the valentine's thing today, where balloons got sent out to form classes and stuff. As I was walking to the bathroom to change for HPE, the most annoying guy on earth goes 'Hey ******, I see you haven't gotten any balloons or flowers!' He was adding insult to injury, the injury being _i haven't had a valentine's since i started high school._

When I actually got to the bathroom i cried a little:sad:


----------



## @lex (Feb 13, 2009)

I'll be studying for a test :3 Economy. I did buy a few roses to my teachers, though. They'll be delivered today, since Valentine's is a Saturday.


----------



## Alexi (Feb 13, 2009)

My boyfriend's taking me job hunting. :D


----------



## Flora (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm going to Disney World.


----------



## Alakazam (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm not big into celebrating Valentine's Day. So as usual, I sent a guy I have a crush on a guess who valentines.


----------

